# Stupid Question? please help



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm going to be doing an engine swap in the new year, and I will be upgrading to the sr20de, but my question is that during my research I thought I heard that the sr20det's utilize a mechanism that coats the pistons with oil to keep them cooler, is this something in the block, or something I could add on, or could I go with a sr20det block w/o the exhaust manifold for emission laws? Thanks for any and all help


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

The det blocks come with the piston coolers stock. The de blocks don't have them but you can put them in. JWT has them in stock and can do the machine work for ya. As far as emissions go I think a turbo car would be hard to pass in cali but a lot of guy's have them out there. Ask around. Hope this helps some.


----------

